# Wild Magic e-supplement?



## Cheiromancer (Aug 18, 2002)

Any plans to release a supplement to the PDF version of Wild Magic?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 18, 2002)

No plans yet, but . . . because of a few recent reviews, I've been considering it.  It wouldn't be any time soon, though.  Too busy.

Are you asking because you had a particular request in mind?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, just the stuff that made it into the print version, maybe.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 21, 2002)

Ah, the print version stuff should be a cinch, assuming our layout designer is free.  I feel a little bad that I didn't think of it before, but I suppose we owe it to the original pdf customers.


----------

